# Lahmian medium - how to use it?



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

So I finally decided to buy myself a bottle of Lahmian Medium to thin my paints. I have however used a thinner before but water. If I understood the description correctly it thins and makes the paint dry slower. 

So far I've used 1:1 paint and water, but should I still use water and some medium to the already thinned paint. Or should I swap the water with medium?


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

I just add medium to the paint until I get the consistency I want. I use the eavy metal stuff though and I tend to find it dries quicker than with water. It does give a nice finish though but you will have to paint in more layers.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

As far as I know it is a water based solution so water would make it more dilute, i.e. increase drying time and reduce flow. So it depends on how long you want to manipulate the paint and how much you want it to run.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

You use lahimiam medium thin in the exact same way as water, so use it in the same proportions, it will make everything (especially metallics) a lot smoother so it will obscure less detail. You can also use it as a matte varnish too. I love the stuff and have done since I got it in the 'eavy metal set, and I can't go back


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank guys. Then I guess I know how to use it. It's good to know you still think it's worth using it. I have a few bigger projects in mind at the moment so I hope it will make some difference in the end result. 

Again, thanx for you opinions.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Just to understand the reason behind the advice. Simplified for convenience 

Your pot of paint contains pigments and a solution/medium in which the pigments are suspended... This is why you shake the pot to mix them back together.

When we thin with water, we're diluting both parts and basically breaking down the paint... this is why sometimes you will see paint on the pallete start to seperate out.

The Lahmian medium is effectively the same as the solution the paint is suspended in while in the pot... so you are diluting by increasing the ratio of solution. This means everything stays made out of the same stuff and creates a smoother effect.

Generally medium is really useful when blending or doing fine highlights.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanx  good explanation.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

I've tried out the medium now for a few times and even though the result is nice, it's not quite what I was expecting. I imagined by diluting the paint with the medium I would get the same thinnes as I get with water?


----------

